# Interested in buying more HGVC points in the resale market.  Need some guidance



## Afflairs (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m interested in purchasing more HGVC points on the resale market but I need guidance on what I should look for, pitfalls, etc...


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 26, 2018)

Lots of great info here in the forum. Basic suggestions would include buying platinum as better maint fee to point ratio, being patient and waiting for a good deal to come along.

In general you should be looking at about $1 per point on the resale market but make sure you take maintenance fees in to account when looking at a purchase. The initial savings from a cheap purchase price can quickly disappear with a unit that has substantially higher maintenance fees. Depending on how long you are planning to own I would amortize the purchase over 10 or 20 years to get a good idea of the total dollar value per point. This is the best way to really compare different units looking at long term costs. 

Initial purchase price + 10 x maintenance fees divided by 10 x point value of the unit = $/point over 10 year period. My developer purchased Vegas property works out to over $0.60/point and my Scotland resale works out to $0.24/point. Quite a difference.

The rest really depends on what you already own, what you want to get out of it and how much you want to spend. There is a survey thread here to try and figure that out. 

Good luck


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 26, 2018)

Calculating your point cost over the expected use period is good advice.  I also factored in the resale value at the end of my use period.  I don’t think HGVC contracts will ever deflate and be worth only $1.

Here is my formula:

(Annual Maint Fee + ((Purchase cost - Resale Value ) / Usage Period)) / number of points = Your cost per point


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 26, 2018)

I agree that rule of thumb is $1/point for most HGVC properties and points are points.

With every rule there are exceptions where you will pay more than $1 per point:

1) If you want summer in Oahu you will pay for home resort reservation to get your desired week.
2) Own in NYC or DC.
a) If you want to visit NYC or DC and want to reserve more that 45 days out to save on airfare, want to stay in a 1 bedroom or penthouse, or want to stay during Thanksgiving or New Years.
    or
    b) you have a points portfolio, may visit NYC /DC periodically, and want all-inclusive reservations to stretch points, have more booking flexibility and save on reservation fees without qualifying for 34K elite​3)...there may be a few others.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 26, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Calculating your point cost over the expected use period is good advice.  I also factored in the resale value at the end of my use period.  I don’t think HGVC contracts will ever deflate and be worth only $1.
> 
> Here is my formula:
> 
> ...



You better be careful. The spreadsheet brigade will pop in here and blow this place up!


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I agree that rule of thumb is $1/point for most HGVC properties and points are points.
> 
> With every rule there are exceptions where you will pay more than $1 per point:
> .



Agreed. I bought 2 resale units from HGVC Craigendarroch in Scotland this winter and paid $11200 US for 9600 points which is $1.17 per point, but because they were brokered by HGVC they counted towards elite status which made it worthwhile for me and they have some of the lowest maintenance fees at $0.125/point.


----------



## Vkothari916 (Jan 27, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> You better be careful. The spreadsheet brigade will pop in here and blow this place up!



Lol well at the risk of sounding like a member of the spreadsheet brigade: Make sure any calculation takes into account rising annual Maintenance Fees!! An annual 3% increase over the course of your ownership is a good assumption.


----------



## nichelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Agreed. I bought 2 resale units from HGVC Craigendarroch in Scotland this winter and paid $11200 US for 9600 points which is $1.17 per point, but because they were brokered by HGVC they counted towards elite status which made it worthwhile for me and they have some of the lowest maintenance fees at $0.125/point.



Hi. I was in Las Vegas last week and sat through an HGVC presentation. I have some awareness of the resale market so I didn't buy. But now I'm actually interested in making a purchase over the next few months. How or where does one find resale units that are brokered by HGVC?

ETA - I found your thread on your purchase. I'm going to look into this as an option.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 28, 2018)

nichelle said:


> Hi. I was in Las Vegas last week and sat through an HGVC presentation. I have some awareness of the resale market so I didn't buy. But now I'm actually interested in making a purchase over the next few months. How or where does one find resale units that are brokered by HGVC?
> 
> ETA - I found your thread on your purchase. I'm going to look into this as an option.


Craigenarroch is the only place I've found where HGVC does resales. The salesman told me when corporate asked him why they did it his reply was that it was a good service for their owners and frankly, they do it because they make money doing it! 

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 28, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Craigenarroch is the only place I've found where HGVC does resales. The salesman told me when corporate asked him why they did it his reply was that it was a good service for their owners and frankly, they do it because they make money doing it!


Most (if not all) of the SW Florida affiliates have in-house sales offices that do HGVC resales.  That is how we obtained Elite status.

Kurt


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 28, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Most (if not all) of the SW Florida affiliates have in-house sales offices that do HGVC resales.  That is how we obtained Elite status.
> 
> Kurt



What are the resale prices like there? Craigendarroch was a little more that $1/point but not too much more. I paid approx. $11200 US for 9600 points and the maint fees are fantastic at $0.125/point.


----------



## Wgk101 (Jan 28, 2018)

You are buying either a fixed week or a flexible week that has to be enrolled in Hilton. Prices vary based on the week that is being sold. The first quarter are more expensive.  Based on the prices I have seen posted ay the in house sales at the resort, they run from $5000 to $15,000 with some of the fixed Jan/feb weeks up to $20,000.  For conversion they receive points based on the season. From 5000 for gold to 7000 for platinum.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 28, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> What are the resale prices like there? Craigendarroch was a little more that $1/point but not too much more. I paid approx. $11200 US for 9600 points and the maint fees are fantastic at $0.125/point.


We bought a fixed week 51 (premium week) for about $1.70/point back 5 years ago, and looking at what they had for sale when we were a month ago the premium fixed weeks still go for that or more.  But they also have floating off-season weeks (5000 point Gold), some as low as $3-4K.  This was at Surf Club.

Kurt


----------



## ConejoRed (Jan 28, 2018)

Price per point can vary widely even within the same resort.  Example, I purchased a point platinum Craigendarroch week for about .50 per point which included a the first year points at no cost (purchased in January) in 2015. Just paid about same for a 7,000 point week at MarBrisa that closed this past November so deals can be found if you look and are patient.

Now I just need to figure out a mystery that I just discovered when viewing my digital Hilton Honors Card today that showed my current status as “HGV Club Elite” when I have only bought  resale....


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 29, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Price per point can vary widely even within the same resort.  Example, I purchased a point platinum Craigendarroch week for about .50 per point which included a the first year points at no cost (purchased in January) in 2015. Just paid about same for a 7,000 point week at MarBrisa that closed this past November so deals can be found if you look and are patient.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out a mystery that I just discovered when viewing my digital Hilton Honors Card today that showed my current status as “HGV Club Elite” when I have only bought  resale....



My Craigendarroch points counted towards elite status because I purchased them through HGVC at the resort in Scotland. Is that the case for you as well perhaps?


----------



## ConejoRed (Jan 29, 2018)

I think you may be right regarding the Craigendarroch as, while it was not purchased from them directly, the resale did go through the HIGV office as it was a transfer of the original holiday certificate (and my ownership date is the date of the original owners certificate).  That is only 7,000 points though.  I am wondering if somehow the MarBrisa unit I just bought brought in the remaining as it went through Advanced Finance (Grand Pacific) and I paid $995 to have it qualified to HGVC.  I am not even sure if what the HHonors card indicates as "HGV Club Elite" is the same as the actual HGVC Elite status as I can't find anything on my HGVC account that indicates Elite but not sure exactly where to look that up on the HGVC website since I have 3 different contracts in my account and have to switch between them (and can't seem to find how to view my overall HGVC Member information).  Anyone know how to check Elite status on the HGVC website?  If on the HHonors site, HGV Club Elite is not the same as Elite with HGVC, then the wording used by HHonors if very confusing!


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 29, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I think you may be right regarding the Craigendarroch as, while it was not purchased from them directly, the resale did go through the HIGV office as it was a transfer of the original holiday certificate (and my ownership date is the date of the original owners certificate).  That is only 7,000 points though.  I am wondering if somehow the MarBrisa unit I just bought brought in the remaining as it went through Advanced Finance (Grand Pacific) and I paid $995 to have it qualified to HGVC.  I am not even sure if what the HHonors card indicates as "HGV Club Elite" is the same as the actual HGVC Elite status as I can't find anything on my HGVC account that indicates Elite but not sure exactly where to look that up on the HGVC website since I have 3 different contracts in my account and have to switch between them (and can't seem to find how to view my overall HGVC Member information).  Anyone know how to check Elite status on the HGVC website?  If on the HHonors site, HGV Club Elite is not the same as Elite with HGVC, then the wording used by HHonors if very confusing!
> View attachment 5568



All of my ownerships come up on the same page so I do not have to switch but if I go to the account information page, under membership information is Elite status and that's where it says i'm elite plus.


----------



## Blues (Jan 29, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> My Craigendarroch points counted towards elite status because I purchased them through HGVC at the resort in Scotland. Is that the case for you as well perhaps?



A number of years back, we were at a resort "update" (aka sales pitch) in Las Vegas.  They made us an offer to get elite by "upgrading" our 7000 pt Flamingo platinum for two 5000 pt Orlando gold 2BR units, for a total of 10K developer points (at way too much money).  They told us that our 5000 point Craigendarroch already counted towards elite, since we bought it directly from HIGVC.  Irony - we hadn't done that intentionally.  I bought it on eBay, and was surprised to find myself dealing with HIGVC.  This was during a short period of time when their sales office was experimenting with using eBay as a sales venue.  They since decided that didn't work well for them.  Still, since I bought through them, apparently my Craigendarroch qualifies (or did 5 or more years ago).


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 29, 2018)

Blues said:


> A number of years back, we were at a resort "update" (aka sales pitch) in Las Vegas.  They made us an offer to get elite by "upgrading" our 7000 pt Flamingo platinum for two 5000 pt Orlando gold 2BR units, for a total of 10K developer points (at way too much money).  They told us that our 5000 point Craigendarroch already counted towards elite, since we bought it directly from HIGVC.  Irony - we hadn't done that intentionally.  I bought it on eBay, and was surprised to find myself dealing with HIGVC.  This was during a short period of time when their sales office was experimenting with using eBay as a sales venue.  They since decided that didn't work well for them.  Still, since I bought through them, apparently my Craigendarroch qualifies (or did 5 or more years ago).



It's amazing how they want you to trade in a good platinum unit for two crappy gold units. You would have doubled your Maintenance fees for little gain. I would consider a dealer trade up only if the move would significantly reduce my maint fees as this may pay for itself over the long term if you save enough. My plan is to get to Elite premier status by buying Craigendarroch units as the prices are pretty decent and the Maint fees are great.


----------



## Perrygirl (Mar 25, 2018)

Looking for a points chart of HGVC before I buy resale. I have read many pages and have decided I need 7000 to 8400 points but can't find an overall points chart like I have for my Hyatt.

Also, what are the rules of renting out my unit I purchase?

Is there a booking fee and cancellation fee like I pay with Hyatt?

Do I understand the fees correctly? MF + club dues each year? I see several different numbers for club dues. Does it vary? $399 or more like $180?
Thanks in advance for your advice to clarify.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 25, 2018)

Perrygirl said:


> Looking for a points chart of HGVC before I buy resale. I have read many pages and have decided I need 7000 to 8400 points but can't find an overall points chart like I have for my Hyatt.
> 
> Also, what are the rules of renting out my unit I purchase?
> 
> ...


Each resort has its own point chart. All of the newer Hawaii resorts have added a bunch of new room types all with different point values. Standard point values for platinum are 2200 for a studio, 4800 for a 1BR, 7000 for a 2BR. In Hawaii you will find rooms designated plus, premiere, luxury premiere, all with higher values than a standard room. For example a 1BR premiere luxury room is 16800 points for a week. 
Great to own for lots of points and great maintenance fees to points ratio. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Perrygirl (Mar 25, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Each resort has its own point chart. All of the newer Hawaii resorts have added a bunch of new room types all with different point values. Standard point values for platinum are 2200 for a studio, 4800 for a 1BR, 7000 for a 2BR. In Hawaii you will find rooms designated plus, premiere, luxury premiere, all with higher values than a standard room. For example a 1BR premiere luxury room is 16800 points for a week.
> Great to own for lots of points and great maintenance fees to points ratio.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks yes. I would want enough points for 2 bedroom ocean view. Is that about $8400?


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 25, 2018)

Perrygirl said:


> Thanks yes. I would want enough points for 2 bedroom ocean view. Is that about $8400?


Yes and No. At the lagoon tower, 9600 for OF (Ocean Front) and 8400 for an ocean view. At the Grand Waikikian and the Grand Islander 12600 for a partial ocean view and 14400 for a full ocean view. The more points you have the easier it is to get reservations as the low point options always go first.


----------



## Asl18940 (Mar 26, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Craigenarroch is the only place I've found where HGVC does resales. The salesman told me when corporate asked him why they did it his reply was that it was a good service for their owners and frankly, they do it because they make money doing it!
> 
> Cheers


When I was at the South Beach Florida resort they had someone doing internal resales.  Frankly it is what caused me to "blow up" my membership because the resale was at about $1.00 per point, and did count toward elite status.  But I would check that resort as well for resales because it is an extremely popular resort.


----------

